# Waders



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I know some of you guys wade and I've read all the threads on here about them but I'm curious what you guys look for when buying waders? Where is the best place to buy them at or a place to get good deals? How do you size them? I'm looking for a pair for me and a pair for my girlfriend.

Thanks guys,

Ben


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

I've used LLBean waders with great success. And thier warranty can't be beat. A buddy bought the "Caddis" waders from Buckeye Outdoor for $49 and has been happy with them, as well. These are both the breathable waders, BTW...


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the scoop! Are they stocking foot? If so what do you wear for shoes?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if you buy bootfoot waders get the most grams of thinsulate you can afford for cold water fishing. same size as street shoes or 1 size bigger if you dont buy a good insulated boot. but all boots are different these days and seems to me they are molded from a chinese mans foot. try em on. if they are too tight they will cut blood flow and you feet will freeze. also too many socks will cut down on blood flow. better to get a well insulated boot foot and wear a moisture wicking liner sork w. a pair of good wool socks(merino wool) over the liners.if you do a lot of walking then a good moisture wicking sock to wear over the liners.also helps to use an anti persperant on your feet to help keep the moisture down when walking.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Breathable stocking foot is the way to go. Trust me on this one.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I prefer stocking foots myself.......as previously mentione, you can't go wrong w/beans........I've been hearing good things about frog toggs breathable waders here lately....they are inexpensive (cheap)......don't know anything about their warranty, but I noticed gander carries them now.

Mike


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have both neoprene and breathable w/ stocking foot. The neoprenes are nice when the water is really cold but the breathables with the stocking foot are much nicer. I just went to dicks and got them both on sale. I just wear regular hiking boots over the stocking foot but i wish I had the money to buy some nice wading boots with the metal cleats.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

I am incredibly abusive on waders. I use them to fish, hunt and trap. I just figure they are an annual expense for me and both my boys.
This year I got 2 pair from GM., both size 13 (we both wear 12), for my oldest boy and I, the Guide Series 5mm neo. w/800 gr. thinsulate. They have been holding well through spring crappie. The size is running small, length good, width tight and I don't have wide foot.
I have paid a lot extra for them w/minimal benefit (might last 6 months longer) like LaCrosse's, Orvis's, Drake's, etc., but like I said we are hard on them.
I exclusively use boot foot for convenience.
I look for heavy stitching (especially in crotch), knee reinforcement, lug soles, thick layered neoprene (3 ply are good, but HEAVY), warmth, storage and integrated shoulder straps (the GM"s don't have this, most others do). I don't think GM even have their own series any more.
Web is best place to find deals, but you need to try some on for size. They usually run about 1/2 to whole size small.
Fin, Feather and Furs has a nice pair of Gadwell Waders on sale for $119 and maybe 2 pair of free socks.


http://finfeatherfuroutfitters.com/


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

$130 for the breathables is kinda pricey. I wish I could find some on sale! So with breathables you wear normal boots over them?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah i just wear a size bigger in some cheap walmart hiking boots. If you have the money though I would buy the studded wading boots. The neoprenes I never have found a pair wear the boots fit me exactly right so that is something to think about. I would go to the stores try some on then search the internet to see if you can find a better deal on that brand


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon is right on his suggestion. I'll bet he can direct us to a chart I've seen somewhere on a formula for calculating air/water temperature safety.

I've used an ancient pair of those old green, rubber *hip* waders because they were serviceable, but I recently purchased the Frog Tog Rana *hip* waders off of Amazon. $35 plus $10 shipping, and they arrived in three days. You aren't really using them for wading, just getting in and out of a yak, so you can find an old pair of sneakers from someone with a foot 2 sizes bigger (to accommodate the neoprene stocking) that they are ready to pitch. 

When the weather gets really nasty, I think a tight pair of *neoprene*, stocking foot *chest* waders are nice. I'm a touch on the husky side , so I'm pretty sure that the most I'll get is a trickle down my back by the time my pfd pops me upright...God forbid that should happen.

Got a fire kit and some dry undergarments ready just in case.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

benjaminrogers said:


> Thanks for the scoop! Are they stocking foot? If so what do you wear for shoes?


These are both stocking foot waders. My buddy is using an old pair of hiking boots that are a size too big and I am using wading boots. As others said, make sure you have plenty of "squish" room in the boots so your feet don't get cold!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm actually looking for something in the yak and to actually wade in. Any suggestions for that?


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

For kayaking, I like to wear my breathable boot foot chest waders.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Don,t buy Field and Stream ones from Dicks. I just got some Orvis ones that have a lot of room for your junk. Love these.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

landarcjedi, thanks for the heads up!!



landarcjedi said:


> Don,t buy Field and Stream ones from Dicks. I just got some Orvis ones that have a lot of room for your junk. Love these.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

landarcjedi said:


> Don,t buy Field and Stream ones from Dicks. I just got some Orvis ones that have a lot of room for your junk. Love these.


Are you saying that the Orvis waders have pockets, or that the Field and Stream waders are like a cheap hotel--no ballroom?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

For sure, EVERYONE should have some Orvis waders:
http://www.orvis.com/store/product....d=758&group_id=777&cat_id=5595&subcat_id=7312

I like the Bass Pro and Cabelas models just fine. Usually find a $89 deal.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought a pair of Frogg Togg waist high waders to wear in the kayak and love 'em. They were $100. I liked them so well that I bought a pair of their chest highs as well for wading.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I've seen reports of the Frogg Toggs tearing easily? Any experiences with that?


Crankb8 said:


> I bought a pair of Frogg Togg waist high waders to wear in the kayak and love 'em. They were $100. I liked them so well that I bought a pair of their chest highs as well for wading.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nope. I don't go busting through brush with 'em, but I don't baby them either. I had a pair of $140 Hodgman's that were way more fragile. 20 trips (give or take) and they were toast.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Went to try on waders tonight. Unh. I'm kinda big so none of them fit real well except the neoprenes from Columbia. Any thoughts about where to find stout sizes in town? Tried Dick's and Gander in Hilliard.


----------

